# Recomp or Cut more? Where to go from here.



## SuperBane (Jul 7, 2014)

I've been cutting at about 2400 calories.
My weight is stable around 240 has not changed, static.
high protein moderate fat low carb diet.

I'm down from 265 pretty much from March to May. The weight has been steady at 240 carb'd up or 237 no carbs ever since.

No cardio. Honestly I haven't had the time.

I'm probably around 14% BF
Can't see my ab's but a shadow of them.
Seperation appears elsewhere all along my body

I hold fat in the bottom of my pecs, ab's, hips, upper thighs.

I feel like if I drop ten more pounds of fat. Just fat. My ab's would pop.

The part where im stuck is I do not desire to lose anymore muscle mass / size.
At 229 last year I looked ok to your average person(I'm tall) but I felt tiny.

I've been reading about carb backloading. Opinions?
I can not carb cycle. I could calorie cycle. meaning removing X amounts of food, Yet I can't keep changing things everyday.
My schedule does not allow for such things.

I started ECA today after a "pop tart ice cream I wish I was a powerlifter, fat boy binge"


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 7, 2014)

I assume you are on cycle?
a ride with tren A or an extension if already using will eat that last 10 lbs.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 8, 2014)

If you can find the time to sneak in 3 20-30 min HIIT cardio sessions a week, I'm sure that fat will burn off. That's really not that much extra time out of your week and the shit works like a whore on the track.


----------



## woodswise (Jul 9, 2014)

Dude you have lost 25 lbs in two months.  That is spectacular.  If i were you I would continue doing the same thing, maybe adding back in a refeed day now and then.   I know nothing about CBL or carb cycling, but neither of them seems very simple to me, and given the different foods I eat every day, would lead to wild fluctuations in Kcals and macros for me which would certainly be counter productive for my diet.  

As for muscle loss when dieting, it is inevitable I think, but you can counter it somewhat by keeping your training intensity high.

From how you describe your barely being able to see your abs, I am guessing you need to lose another 15 to 25 lbs to get to your goal (I say this having just come from where you are -- not quite being able to see my abs -- and having lost 55 lbs since January myself).

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 9, 2014)

I like osta during cutting/off cycle to preserve muscle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 9, 2014)

A cyclical keto diet would get you there pretty quick. You lost a lot of weight very fast. It always slows down when you do that and with the low carbs you have been eating I am not surprised.

Protein 35%
Fat 60%
Carbs 5%

After a week of that wake up Saturday morning and eat some pancakes or cereal. Carb up thru the day. Then Sunday start the process again.

Metformin would help get you back into ketosis quick.

Or just keep doing what you are doing and throw in a big pig out meal once a week. Need some fuel on that fire.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the chest day method, worked well for me.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> A cyclical keto diet would get you there pretty quick. You lost a lot of weight very fast. It always slows down when you do that and with the low carbs you have been eating I am not surprised.
> 
> Protein 35%
> Fat 60%
> ...




That sounds like Carb Nite !

What is metformin?

I'm going to drop Cals very slightly.

Total calories: 2290
Protein: 829 cals | 208 grams
Fat: 1341 cals | 149 grams
Carbs: 120 cals | 30 grams.

I was thinking of doing a carb day once a week simply: Lots of gummi worms and protein then a final meal of whatever? (mashed potatoes,steak and asparagus) Maybe a pop tart as a finale. 

Maybe that is too much.

Yes I did shed that weight quick. Honestly it surprised me. I didn't lose too much strength and I do not feel as I have lost size. Although I wouldn't doubt it if I did.

What do you think?

Also why the hell doesn't spongy ever pop into any of my diet threads lol smh.

BTW, Thanks Woodswise I couldn't probably won't go as far as losing 25 more pounds. I'd be too light in the ass and afraid of my own shadow at that point.

I'm just destroying to rebuild folks. Only this rebuild I will have proper assistance.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> That sounds like Carb Nite !
> 
> What is metformin?
> 
> ...



Carbnite is a brand of ckd. Keifer I think his name is? He didn't invent a ckd. 

Metformin is a glucophage that people with type 2 dieuhbeetus will take rather than jumping straight to insulin.

In fact when people who know what they are doing run slin they will add metformin on off days to maintain insulin sensitivity. 

The metformin will knock you into ketosis fast.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Carbnite is a brand of ckd. Keifer I think his name is? He didn't invent a ckd.
> 
> Metformin is a glucophage that people with type 2 dieuhbeetus will take rather than jumping straight to insulin.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Still something you should research though before jumping in. My sis got a 6month free trial of the stuff but doesn't want it for whatever reason and gave it to me. Thinking about trying it but sometime down the road.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Agreed. Still something you should research though before jumping in. My sis got a 6month free trial of the stuff but doesn't want it for whatever reason and gave it to me. Thinking about trying it but sometime down the road.



Yes you are right. The pill at certain doses in certain people can have some nasty side effects. Gastrointestinal issues and I think lacto-acidosis is possible as well. 

The dose I use for it is 250mg 2 times per day starting Saturday night before bed Sunday and monday.


----------

